# Jesus H. Christ



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 11, 2018)

Is it made of platinum?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Is it made of platinum?



Link?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 11, 2018)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152857406729


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2018)

link no good


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

All I see are items ebay thru up that I have searched for. Link no good


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2018)

It's made of platnum...Link works for me!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

All I see is a bunch of BS, everything from bras to reeboks.  And recommendations for sexy nighties.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> All I see are items ebay thru up that I have searched for. Link no good



try
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS5&_nkw=152857406729+&_sacat=0


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2018)

old hotrod said:


> try
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS5&_nkw=152857406729+&_sacat=0



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-apollo-11-cycle-bell.113012/


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-apollo-11-cycle-bell.113012/




Interesting. You're on top of the goings on around here.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jan 12, 2018)

That`s pretty easy- let them keep it...--------Cowboy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting. You're on top of the goings on around here.



Seeing that ebay auction remimded me of one that was listed here by a member in Belgium. Guess you could say it "rang a bell"


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> All I see is a bunch of BS, everything from bras to reeboks.  And recommendations for sexy nighties.




I don't need a bra, and I only wear flats, which I look extremely clumsy in without a decent feather boa.

(Klinger joke only)


----------



## Barto (Jan 16, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I don't need a bra, and I only wear flats, which I look extremely clumsy in without a decent feather boa.
> 
> (Klinger joke only)



Don't do it...the Boa will make you look fat!


----------

